

Perspectives from an unelected bureaucrat - yummyfajitas
http://foseti.wordpress.com/2011/02/02/on-government-employment/

======
winestock
What would be the best term to describe such a system of governance? Ad hoc
oligarchy? Incidental nomenklatura?

